# Goals for 2013?



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Anybody have any fly fishing goals for the new year?? I went digging through some old threads( http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=189267&highlight=goals&page=2 ) and found some goals I had for 2012 and I was able to reach a couple of them, but not all.

2012 goals

*-catch white bass and hybrids on the fly. I've caught many spinfishing, but none on the fly yet.* Check!

*-become good at catching carp on the fly instead of just getting one here and there.* Check!!

*-explore lakes and creeks close to home, even if they only have chubs lol* Kinda, not as much as I would have liked though..

*-definitely try to film my fishing adventures a little more* about the same as last year

*Bowfin on the fly* No, and only got two spin fishing this year

*Pike on the fly* No, but it was my best year spinfishing for them.

*fish a limestone spring creek* Yep! And caught fish too!

*catch 100 fish in a day on the fly(almost got it this year)* Almost again with gills and crappie...

For 2013...

-All the ones I didn't reach in '12
-bigger and more wipers
-catch the PA wild trout slam(brown, brook, bow) in the same stream on the same day. Always fell short one species and had to fish another stream. 
-another trip out west or somewhere outside OH and PA?
-GAR! had one on but lost it. Need to tie rope flies.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I just want to fish as much as possible. Every day at work I have goals set and met, and to just get out is good enough for me. I would, however, like to find one place in Ohio that I can fish and see, hear, or smell zero traces of humanity. No power lines. No cars honking and driving. No obnoxious harley from 46 miles away. No smell of gas burning. Nothing. In that location, I want to sit back and take it in, wet a line, and catch a fish.


----------



## V Fisher (Nov 28, 2009)

I have a place close to that on the V its nice go down there all by my self and just fish


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

1. Now that I have caught a fall steelhead, I'd like to catch a spring one.
2. Catch some browns out of the Clear Fork River. 
3. Catch some smallmouth and carp on my own hand tied flies.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

to finally take out the fly rod's and learn how to use them....maybe catch a muskie too!!!


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

I would like to get in to some big smallmouth on the fly this year, as well as some Mad river trout and mmmmaybe a steelhead!


----------



## Fishermon (Jan 31, 2009)

A 15 lb. Steelhead and a 15 lb. Brown.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

TheCream said:


>


Forget about all my other goals, ^^THAT^^ is my only goal for 2013!!


----------



## gahannafly (Aug 11, 2012)

1. Catch a 14 inch brown trout or larger on the Mad River
2. Land another Fish Ohio on the fly-no matter the species
3. Master nymphing-nymphing is really hard! I am very close to paying a guide to show me whats up. 
4. Fish my local waters once a week all summer long-love those long days!


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

My goal stays the same as I get older.
Fish MORE / work LESS!


----------

